# Charlie Sheen: Pläne für die Rente



## beachkini (24 Juni 2012)

​*
Seine neue Sitcom soll auch seine letzte werden: Charlie Sheen will endgültig mit der Schauspielerei aufhören, wenn seine Serie "Anger Management" endet. Er weiß auch schon genau, wie er seine freie Zeit danach nutzen wird.*

Charlie Sheen hat offenbar genug vom Fernsehzirkus: Der Skandal-Serienstar verkündete nun in einem Interview mit "nytimes.com", dass seine neue Sitcom "Anger Management" sein letztes Schauspiel-Projekt sein wird. "Wenn 'Anger Management' vorbei ist, bin ich fertig. Das ist mein Schwanenlied", sagte der 46-Jährige.

Dabei erhielt seine neue Serie, die am Donnerstag (21. Juni) in den USA startet, bisher gute Kritiken. Doch Sheen reizt nun das Rentner-Dasein, er hat auch schon seine Pläne für das Leben danach formuliert: "Wenn ich mit diesem Geschäft fertig bin, dann gehe ich nur noch zu Fußballspielen und in Freizeitparks", kündigte er an.

Sheens radikale Einstellung ist verständlich, wenn man die Turbulenzen der vergangenen Monate bedenkt. Im März 2011 wurde er aus der Erfolgsserie "Two And A Half Men" gefeuert, danach machte er mit wilden Partynächten Schlagzeilen und floppte mit einer Stand-Up-Comedy-Tour in Amerika. Nun sollen bei Erfolg der ersten zehn Folgen noch 90 weitere Episoden "Anger Management" produziert werden - ein hoher Druck.

Es ist ein kritischer Punkt im Leben von Charlie Sheen, der in dem Interview auch zugab, nicht mehr bei den Anonymen Alkoholikern zu sein. Doch in typischer Sheen-Manier will der Schauspieler nach seinem letzten Streich einfach alles hinter sich lassen. "Ich mache das jetzt seit 30 Jahren. Da draußen gibt es noch viel mehr, als so-tun-als-ob", sagte er.

Falls das Ende der Serie schneller eintritt als geplant, bleibt Charlie Sheen immerhin noch ein Trost: Seine Kinder Sam, acht, und Lola, sieben, sowie die zweijährigen Zwillinge Bob und Max sind von Papas Freizeitpark-Plänen sicherlich begeistert. 

Letzten Bilder:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ankees-take-new-york-mets-jun-23-2012-7x.html


----------

